# Favourite imported custard style juice?



## Tom (23/10/14)

just listed a few that I know... i would be interested in your opinions.


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

Interesting @Tom - I have discovered that my taste buds are very different from many other vapers out there
I have found that I don't enjoy the custard type vapes. I generally find them too rich and/or too sweet.

- I gave a nearly full bottle of Aztec away
- To my major disappointment, I didn't like Frenilla, which many rave about

I therefore didn't order Purple Alien and I try stay away from the custard style ones.

Only problem for me is that they are very popular, so they pop up all over the place - and sometimes their descriptions are quite cryptic. 

I will be watching this thread to know what to avoid

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Silver said:


> Interesting @Tom - I have discovered that my taste buds are very different from many other vapers out there
> I have found that I don't enjoy the custard type vapes. I generally find them too rich and/or too sweet.
> 
> - I gave a nearly full bottle of Aztec away
> ...


thats why I wanted to know others opinions, because its a popular flavour  I like it as well. None of those listed are awful.


----------



## TylerD (23/10/14)

Where is the VO Whirling Dervish?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

ive tried both aztec and purple alien. both really nice. the purple alien i enjoyed alot more before it steeped for 2 months. aztec i only tried a reo bottle full but really enjoyed both of them


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Where is the VO Whirling Dervish?


there....reading helps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> ive tried both aztec and purple alien. both really nice. the purple alien i enjoyed alot more before it steeped for 2 months. aztec i only tried a reo bottle full but really enjoyed both of them


there is an option for 2 votes


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Tom said:


> there is an option for 2 votes



LOL yes i see that but im not certain i would rank them as my favourites


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> LOL yes i see that but im not certain i would rank them as my favourites


true... but i have not tried all gazillion custard style vapes either, there might be better ones. i thought to list the most common ones in SA.


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Tom said:


> true... but i have not tried all gazillion custard style vapes either, there might be better ones. i thought to list the most common ones in SA.



i do like the custard style and dessert style .
nilla custard is raved about too. so maybe put that on your list as well


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> i do like the custard style and dessert style .
> nilla custard is raved about too. so maybe put that on your list as well


Not an imported juice.


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Andre said:


> Not an imported juice.


yes @Andre im aware but was just a comment on @Tom post 'common ones in SA'


Tom said:


> true... but i have not tried all gazillion custard style vapes either, there might be better ones. i thought to list the most common ones in SA.


----------



## Danny (23/10/14)

I love custards and creamy desserts have tried all those on the list and out of them purple alien is probably my favorite. There is a juice I think that should be on the list: witchers brew moondust, to me it is probably one of the best juices I have tasted and definitely is creamy enough to be described as custardy


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

Subscribes to thread - love custards!


----------

